# New Oberon designs?



## Jojo the bear (Jan 11, 2009)

I had read in one of the posts that someone thought Oberon was going to have some new designs after the holiday break.  Does anyone know what they'll be?  I really want to get one, but although the patterns are nice, there are a few of the journal covers I prefer. so...just wondering!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

They will be back from vacation on Jan. 12th, 2009, so sometime after that they will have their poll up for new cover designs.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

oh no new designs... I should order the World Tree design soon then, I would hate to miss out on it if they are rotating designs!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they are adding to designs, not rotating them.  But of course I firmly believe you should order an Oberon right away!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

If they do get more designs...it will be a sad day for my hubby's wallet


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i thought the poll was for them to add designs to the kindle line from what they already make.

new is cool though


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

They are thinking of doing a poll to add one or two designs.. they are also considering some other accessories.. they will be back around the 12th for production.. pop them an email and address it to Don.. they are great about responding


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I HATE the idea that they may add more designs! There are already FOUR that I want, don' t tell me there could be more!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The Butterfly design, is it blue or purple? When looking at it online it looks blue. They don't list the color on the Kindle cover, but when looking at the portfolio designs they list a variety of colors and the default says purple.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It does look blue online, but it's really a deep purple. It's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It does look blue online, but it's really a deep purple. It's GORGEOUS!


Thanks. I really like it. It's really beautiful online.


----------

